# تكييف حمامات السباحة المغلقة



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مايو 2015)

*RULES OF THUMB FOR SWIMMING POOLS AIR CONDITIONING*

AMBIENT OUTDOOR CONDITIONS

DBT = 115 F /46.1 C
R.H = 50 %

INDOOR CONDITIONS

DBT = 82 F / 27 C
R.H = 50 %


AIR VELOCITY = 20 fpm OVER THE POOL (سرعه الهواء علي سطع ماء بركة السباحة)


COOLING CAPACITY / SQM OF POOL AREA = 0.17 TR/SQM


TOTAL STATIC PRESSURE FOR FAN MOTOR = 3" wg / 750 pa


COOLING AIR = 300 CFM/T.R


EXHAUST AIR = 48 % OF SUPPLY COOLED AIR = 144 CFM / T.R


FRESH AIR = 48 % OF THE SUPPLY COOLED AIR = EXHAUST AIR


DEHUMIDIFICATION CAPACITY = (1.3 : 1.4) KG WATER / T.R


الجدول المرفق مساعد لعملية الاختيار للوحدات الخاصة بالمسابح لمنطقة دول الخليج​


----------



## ابن العميد (7 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا دكتور
وارجو من حضرتك زيادة التوضيح هل انا رفعت الحمل التبريدي بسبب سحب الهواء ام لا؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم الحمل ليس زائدا وانما انت لديك احمال اضافية ناتجة عن تواجد رطوبة عالية يلزم التخلص منها بالاضافة الي الحمل الناتج عن الهواء المطرود الذي يلزم تعويضه بهواء متجد د بما يحمله من حرارة و رطوبة الجو المحيط بالمبني 
جزاكم الله خيرا دائما


----------



## basharsas (4 يوليو 2015)

*The use of dehumidifier*



دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> *RULES OF THUMB FOR SWIMMING POOLS AIR CONDITIONING*
> 
> AMBIENT OUTDOOR CONDITIONS
> 
> ...




Dear eng sapre, 
please clarify why it is required to install a dehumidifier unit along with the the AC unit in swimming pool ?.why the the AC unit is not enough to remove the moisture (humidity )without the dehumidifier ?


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يوليو 2015)

basharsas قال:


> Dear eng sapre,
> please clarify why it is required to install a dehumidifier unit along with the the AC unit in swimming pool ?.why the the AC unit is not enough to remove the moisture (humidity )without the dehumidifier ?



نظرا لاتساع مسطح حمام السباحة فان نسبة من مائه تتبخر و تختلط بالهواء الكائن في المكان المنشأ فيه بركة السباحة و يكون التبخر ناتجا عن اما ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكان او وجود تيارات هوائية ايا كان مصدرها 
و ينشأ عن هذا التبخر ارتفاع نسبة جزيئات الماء التي يحتويها هواء المكان مما يسبب حالة ضبابية اذا وصلت نسبته 80 %
و هذه النسبة تعيق التنفس و تضر اصحاب الامراض الصدرية او تسبب المرض 
و بالتالي يجب الوصول بالرطوبة النسبية الي 50 : 60 % و هي التي يستطيع الانسان ان يعيش حياة طبيعية في تواجد هذه النسب كما ان انخفاض النسبة عن 40 % يسبب جفاف جلد الانسان و حلقه 
و لهذا نحتاج الي اجهزة تجفيف الهواء (التخلص من الرطوبة الزائدة ) dehumidifiers 
توجد طرق مختلفة لاتمام عملية التجفيف : 
- تكثيف جزيئات الماء المتواجدة في الهواء باستخدام اجهزة مستقلة 
- تكثيف جزيئات الماء باستخدام ما يعرف بالانبوب الساخن hot pipe و هي عبارة عن حلقة مغلقة تحتوي نوعا من الفريون عالي الكفاءة يتبخر و ينتشر بالأنبوب مستفيدا من فرق درجات الحرارة بي الهواء الراجع و الهواء الملامس لملف تبريد وحدة التكييف و بالتالي يتم تسييل بخار الماء المحمول في الهواء 
- توجد وحدات مدمجة صممت خصيصا للاستخدام بالمسابح المغلقة و لكن سعرها غالي جدا و هي تحتوي على مجفف عبارة عن مبخر متعدد الملفات وضاغط او اكثر قوي وو حدة ملفات تكثيف متعددة للتغلب على الحمل الناتج عن تواجد بخار الماء في الهواء المسحوب من غرفة المسبح و كذلك الهواء المتجدد المضاف الي الغرفة 
و لا بد من التخلص من الهواء الرطب بوجودد مروحة او مراوح سحب عند اعلا نقطة من سقف الغرفة للمساعدة 
أرجو ان أكون قد أصبت


----------



## basharsas (11 يوليو 2015)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> نظرا لاتساع مسطح حمام السباحة فان نسبة من مائه تتبخر و تختلط بالهواء الكائن في المكان المنشأ فيه بركة السباحة و يكون التبخر ناتجا عن اما ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكان او وجود تيارات هوائية ايا كان مصدرها
> و ينشأ عن هذا التبخر ارتفاع نسبة جزيئات الماء التي يحتويها هواء المكان مما يسبب حالة ضبابية اذا وصلت نسبته 80 %
> و هذه النسبة تعيق التنفس و تضر اصحاب الامراض الصدرية او تسبب المرض
> و بالتالي يجب الوصول بالرطوبة النسبية الي 50 : 60 % و هي التي يستطيع الانسان ان يعيش حياة طبيعية في تواجد هذه النسب كما ان انخفاض النسبة عن 40 % يسبب جفاف جلد الانسان و حلقه
> ...


----------



## سيف2007 (16 يوليو 2015)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم د صبري
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على اضافتك ومعلوماتك ومشاركتك اياها معنا , جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يوليو 2015)

basharsas قال:


> دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:
> 
> 
> > نظرا لاتساع مسطح حمام السباحة فان نسبة من مائه تتبخر و تختلط بالهواء الكائن في المكان المنشأ فيه بركة السباحة و يكون التبخر ناتجا عن اما ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكان او وجود تيارات هوائية ايا كان مصدرها
> ...


----------



## zakarya ahmad (20 يوليو 2015)

مشكور للمعلومات القيمة دكتور


----------



## zakarya ahmad (20 يوليو 2015)

لو سمحت كيف يمكنني حساب المكيف الصحراوي 
مثلا صالة مساحتها 400 متر مربع ارتفاع 6 متر كم حصان تحتاج ......؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 أغسطس 2015)

تحياتي لكمو شكرا على المشاركة 
الذي يفيد هو صانع المكيفات من خلال كتالوجاته فا لأمر يتوقف على الظروف المناخية في منطقتك 
ارجو اسال منطقة الاستخدام و في الخدمة


----------



## taha waleed (16 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## انورين جاسر (3 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خيييييير


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (7 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور صبري
لكن عندي سؤال: أليس من الأفضل يكون الهواء العادم المسحوب exhaust أكبر من الهواء ال fresh حتى يعمل على وجود منطقة سالبة الضغط وبالتالي لايتم تسريب رائحة الكلور خارج منطقة المسبح


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2015)

عادل ابراهيم 60 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور صبري
> لكن عندي سؤال: أليس من الأفضل يكون الهواء العادم المسحوب exhaust أكبر من الهواء ال fresh حتى يعمل على وجود منطقة سالبة الضغط وبالتالي لايتم تسريب رائحة الكلور خارج منطقة المسبح



و جزاكم بكل خير 
من الأفضل في حدود الخمسة بالمئة


----------



## pilot_789 (3 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا بس يا ريت لو في مثال محلول


----------



## thaeribrahem (22 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fathl (27 فبراير 2016)

مجهود كبير احسنت


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 مايو 2017)

basharsas قال:


> دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:
> 
> 
> > نظرا لاتساع مسطح حمام السباحة فان نسبة من مائه تتبخر و تختلط بالهواء الكائن في المكان المنشأ فيه بركة السباحة و يكون التبخر ناتجا عن اما ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكان او وجود تيارات هوائية ايا كان مصدرها
> ...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مايو 2017)

استكمالا للموضوع هذه بعض الكبسولات المساعدة :

What are the design recommendations for pool hall ventilation 
Ventilation rate 10l/s per m2 pool and wetted area
Air circulation rate 4-6 per hour (Sport England 8-10 per hour!)
Minimum 30% outside air
Pool hall temperature min 1oC > pool water temperature
Pool hall humidity 50 – 70% rh​


----------



## GO_ANAN (27 فبراير 2018)

هناك بعض المكيفات الصحراوي هايبرد ١٧ درجة  supply 
وممكن total fresh 
استهلاك الكهرباء ٢٠ % فقط من ال AHU
وتوفير الماء ٨٠% من المكيف الصحراوي العادي 
ويمكن اضافة ال degumidifer كوحدة خارجية heating element 

يمكنك التواصل معي لطلب من السعودية 
[email protected]


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 مارس 2018)

شكرا يا هندسة ياريت تبعت كتالوج و نشرات فنية


----------

